# AgustaWestland Debuts the AW139M Helicopter



## Crusader74 (Feb 18, 2011)

*http://www.agustawestland.com/news/agustawestland-debuts-aw139m-helicopter17/02/2011*
AgustaWestland, a Finmeccanica company, is pleased to announce the debut of the AW139M, the customized military version of the multi-role, AW139 helicopter, integrated with proven U.S. military technology for the U.S. Air Force’s Common Vertical Lift Support Program. The AW139M is being featured at the AFA Air Warfare Symposium, (Orlando, FL, Feb. 17-18, 2011) and is offered for the U.S. military market. “AgustaWestland meets every U.S. Air Force CVLSP mission requirement while offering substantial acquisition and operational savings,” said R. Scott Rettig, chief executive officer, AgustaWestland North America. “The innovation and investment made by AgustaWestland ensures the lowest risk, most cost effective replacement for the CVLSP platform.”






Manufactured in the company’s Philadelphia, Pa. facility and tailored with U.S. military technology from suppliers across the nation, the AW139M includes a high-definition FLIR, self protection equipment including infrared detection and countermeasures, avionics and heavy duty landing gear. For military missions, the AW139M features a low thermal and acoustic signature and is available with a full ice protection system, allowing all-weather operation at the U.S. Air Force’s northern-tier missile bases. The AW139M CVLSP also includes dedicated equipment such as armored seats to improve crew protection; ballistically-tolerant, self-sealing fuel tanks; and an external stores system for carrying gun pods, missiles and air-to-ground rockets. With unrivalled range and the highest power-to-weight ratio in its class, the AW139M sets standards of multi-mission performance in hot and high conditions and with a cruise speed of 165 knots. The AW139M provides 30 percent more cabin volume and 50 percent more payload than the legacy CVLSP platform, while maintaining a similarly-sized external footprint.

AgustaWestland manages an active, highly efficient AW139 production line in the company’s Philadelphia, Pa. manufacturing facility. Used in multi-mission roles by 135 customers in 50 countries, more than 350 AW139s are operational today, flying demanding missions for government customers such as the United States Department of Homeland Security, the* Republic of Ireland,* the UAE Air Force and others.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2011)

A replacement for the Hueys currently doing those missions in the AF?



> Finmeccanica



The US technology this company owns and some of the power they have is a tad scary.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 18, 2011)

Did they just start production?




> Used in multi-mission roles by 135 customers in 50 countries, more than 350 AW139s are operational today



350 operational aircraft over 135 customers is about 2.5 aircraft per customer. Maybe I'm being picky but that statement just caught my eye.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 18, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> A replacement for the Hueys currently doing those missions in the AF?
> 
> 
> 
> The US technology this company owns and some of the power they have is a tad scary.


Finmeccanica.... an italian company... uuhhhhh che paura....


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is one ugly helicopter.  It looks like the Pinocchio version of a Blackhawk.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 18, 2011)

At least you lot got the military version of the 139.

The dickheads in our Department of Defence bought a fleet of completely civilian 139's, no armor, no counter measures, the only thing military about it is the fact it's painted green and has a mount for a GPMG... Coupled with the fact our Air Corps can't deploy Overseas, we have to lease choppers to move troops on patrols Overseas.

You lot have it handy, with your fancy military 139's


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 18, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> That is one ugly helicopter.  It looks like the Pinocchio version of a Blackhawk.


eheheh agree... it's better this one... NH90


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 18, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> That is one ugly helicopter. It looks like the Pinocchio version of a Blackhawk.



I agree.

All it needs is a fake moustache and pair of specs to go with that darn wowful nose!


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Finmeccanica.... an italian company... uuhhhhh che paura....



Given what they did to one of our satellites in '09, I do fear them. I'd never heard of "grand theft SATCOM" before Finmeccanica came along.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 19, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Given what they did to one of our satellites in '09, I do fear them. I'd never heard of "grand theft SATCOM" before Finmeccanica came along.


*agree ... Mr Berlusconi finally works... (or Mr Obama sucks...?:eek:).. sure.. we can*
*




*


----------

